# Air Bag Readiness Light Stays On



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that "could" be a SAFETY issue if it's something _more_ than just a 'stuck-on' lamp, so definitely take the car back to your dealership for warranty service & repair!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Milestonex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First time poster and first time chevy buyer ( just bought my 2012 Cruze LT Turbo )
> 
> ...





Milestonex,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! I would also like to welcome you to the forum! This is a great place to get a lot of useful information on your Cruze from a really great group of people! Are you referring to the passenger sensing system? The vehicle has a passenger sensing system for the front outboard passenger position. The passenger airbag status indicator will light on the instrument panel when the vehicle is started. The passenger sensing system is designed to turn off the front outboard passenger frontal airbag and knee airbag if:
. The front outboard passenger seat is unoccupied.
. The system determines that an infant is present in a child restraint.
. A front outboard passenger takes his/her weight off of the seat for a period of time.
. There is a critical problem with the airbag system or the passenger sensing system.
When the passenger sensing system has turned off the front outboard passenger frontal airbag and knee airbag, the off indicator will light and stay lit as a reminder that the airbag(s) are off. The passenger sensing system is designed to turn on the front outboard passenger frontal airbag and knee airbag anytime the system senses that a person of adult size is sitting properly in the front outboard passenger seat. When the passenger sensing system has allowed the airbag(s) to be enabled, the on indicator will light and stay lit as a reminder that the airbag(s) are active. You can find more information on this in your owner’s manual on page 3-26. If this is not what you are referring to I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer right away to have this looked into for you. Please keep me posted on this and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea, listen to the Chevy Rep. Lol. 

The only reason the passenger airbag light should be on is if there is weight on the passenger seat above a certain level. If you dont have anything sitting on the seat then it shouldnt be on. I would have this checked, it just may be one of those freak type of situations, and since you just bought it, WARRENTY!!!! lol. Thats such a fun word to say. (I can say this because my Cruze Eco is my first new car and COVERED! lol.)


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Hang on a second! The passenger airbag light is always on. It either indicates that the passenger airbag is turned on or off, but either way it is always lit. That's the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## bcomeau1971 (Jul 14, 2020)

I read there is a connector on the passenger side kick panel. Apparently it comes loose. Just a matter of pushing the connector back together. Mine does the same thing and will know by the weekend if this is it.


----------

